# Kenyan Herps



## Rattler (Oct 4, 2010)

A few pics from a safari to Masai Mara, Kenya a while back.
View attachment 166511
View attachment 166512
View attachment 166513
View attachment 166514


----------



## lgotje (Oct 14, 2010)

what is that last snake? and the purple lizard called?


----------



## Rattler (Oct 16, 2010)

wouldnt have a clue Igotje 
pretty cool lizard hey!


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 16, 2010)

isn't that that spider-man lizard that was in all the newspapers a little while back?


----------



## Rattler (Oct 17, 2010)

Spider-Man Lizard [PIC]

I had a look *ReptileboyH* and yep- I think thats it...
But dont know what its really called...


----------



## eipper (Oct 18, 2010)

The lizards are Agama agama....not to sure of the snake species

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## kupper (Oct 18, 2010)

Moving to Africa That lizard is wicked . Scotty you want my knobtails for your mulgas ? :lol:


----------



## Rattler (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks eipper, i looked at agama agama on google images...nice


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Oct 22, 2010)

its a red lipped herald snake..


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Oct 22, 2010)

and a namibian rock agama..cheers..


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Oct 22, 2010)

.........................


----------



## Rattler (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks sean


----------

